# The beginning: Overeem vs Fedor



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I like it. :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Needs to happen... If Fedor runs from this, it will show hints that Brock is most likely top dog atm


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Show me one time where fedor run from someone please no need to start the hype out of nothing.


when Randy is talking abot ''fedor needs to step up, next what he says is that Werdum is top level guy he should fight, wich fedor will'' ofcourse this was left out


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats how a hype vid should look like, great stuff!


----------



## beaux (May 20, 2010)

I find it funny that people think that Fedor needs to fight or beat this guy or that guy. They need to fight and beat him to be considered #1. Not the other way around. Only thing he has ever ducked was a punch. Funny I tell ya.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Machida Karate said:


> Needs to happen... If Fedor runs from this, it will show hints that Brock is most likely top dog atm


I am not going to call Brock top dog till he beats carwin. But I agree if fedor doesn't fight him it will reinforce the self preservation theory big time and he will no longer bet the top dog. Shane Brock and Cain are the top 3 IMO.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Rusko said:


> Show me one time where fedor run from someone please no need to start the hype out of nothing.
> 
> 
> when Randy is talking abot ''fedor needs to step up, next what he says is that Werdum is top level guy he should fight, wich fedor will'' ofcourse this was left out


He hasn't had a single fight in the ufc. The ufc is where the top guys are and if he wants to be the best he has to beat the best. Look the top prospects for top hw fighter now are Cain Carwin Brock and fedor. The need to fight each other to prove their better.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Im so pumped for this match to happen. In my mind this is equal to Fedor vs Brock.

Alistar is the man, he will continue to be the man and will be the man to dethrone Fedor.

^^ Quote me.

Oh and btw great video man I can't wait till this goes further and you get more footage and quotes etc. You could really add to it alot.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Im so pumped for this match to happen. In my mind this is equal to Fedor vs Brock.
> 
> Alistar is the man, he will continue to be the man and will be the man to dethrone Fedor.
> 
> ...


God I hope you are correct. 

I just wanna see how ape shit MMA forums will go if and when Fedor gets that first legit loss. 

And I will enjoy hearing the excuses from his cult of nuthuggers. It is a cult you know.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

JimmyJames said:


> God I hope you are correct.
> 
> I just wanna see how ape shit MMA forums will go if and when Fedor gets that first legit loss.
> 
> And I will enjoy hearing the excuses from his cult of nuthuggers. It is a cult you know.


Ya I am a Fedor fan but I am sick of

1. M-1 Global and all the bullshit that comes with it.

2. Fedor's cult (SHERDOG more than anything)

If I could pick only 2 people to fight Fedor before he retires I would Pick the winner of Lesnar/Carwin and Alistair Overeem. Im sure me and you would both love to see Fedor fight Frank Mir :thumb02: but it really doesn't look like we are gonna get it. We will be lucky to get any of these matchups at all.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

JimmyJames said:


> God I hope you are correct.
> 
> I just wanna see how ape shit MMA forums will go if and when Fedor gets that first legit loss.
> 
> And I will enjoy hearing the excuses from his cult of nuthuggers. It is a cult you know.


I 2ed that


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

cool

I wish Fedor signed a contract with UFC for 4 bouts and fought Velasquez, Dos Santos, the champion and Cro Cop again


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

If Fedor wants to preserve his record, maybe he should have another war with Big Nog, fight Couture at HW, another match with the great Mark Coleman.

Overeem will expose him.


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> ....Overeem will expose him.


Can you be more precise.. he would expose what exactly? That he is human?

I don't care really one way or another.. but damn.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

h2so4 said:


> Can you be more precise.. he would expose what exactly? That he is human?
> 
> I don't care really one way or another.. but damn.


no worries, hater will be a hater.

I would love Overeem to expose fedors ground game


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Fedor is going to put his weiner in Overeem's roid using butt. If Overeem does fight Fedor I'm calling he loses first round via KO/TKO and shows his respect for Fedor in the ring, maybe even saying some good things about him through the Mic.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Another Fedor is the greatest thread??? Don't his fans get tired of justifying him fighting crap guys for the last 4-5 years? I can't wait til Werdum or some other scrub beats him so I can hear all about how fedor just got old, he's still the greatest, in his prime he could beat anyone, blah, blah, blah. The guy doesn't want to fight anyone good or he could. This bullshit about his management interfering is a load of crap. He calls the shots, he agrees to the fights, he's in charge. He's the reason he fights nobodies.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Overeem will expose him.


Overeem himself has been exposed too many times:
2x by Iouri Kotchkine
2x by Antônio Rogério Nogueira
2x by Shogun, etc
Every decent opponent has been too much for him. His best victory probably is over Belfort in 2005, but back then Vitor was more than beatable. The win over Kharitonov was good, but then Sergei got revenge in the first round, so...
All those concussions, backing ups and losses show what Alistair is all about. Fedor will expose him as the others did.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Fedor is seemingly unbeatable and his record speaks for that. Overeem not so much. He has felt defeat 10+ times. Fedor won't walk over him, but I do not think Overeem will beat him. It may be Fedors biggest test. 

Before that we Have Fedor v. Werdum. Lets not over look that.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

That was awesome! Cheers....

Can't wait for this fight and honestly can't pick a winner.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

beaux said:


> I find it funny that people think that Fedor needs to fight or beat this guy or that guy. They need to fight and beat him to be considered #1. Not the other way around. Only thing he has ever ducked was a punch. Funny I tell ya.


Being the best in the world is not a lifelong title. It must be constantly proven. Just because Fedor has beaten some of the best in the past, does not by any means mean that he is better than the best today. I know this is said all of the time, but it it is true, if you aren't facing top competition, then you are not beating the best anymore, which means that your stock for being #1 is steadily dropping.

This holds true with most people as well. Most P4P lists do not have Fedor at #1 anymore and it is because of what I said earlier in my post.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Being the best in the world is not a lifelong title. It must be constantly proven. Just because Fedor has beaten some of the best in the past, does not by any means mean that he is better than the best today. I know this is said all of the time, but it it is true, if you aren't facing top competition, then you are not beating the best anymore, which means that your stock for being #1 is steadily dropping.
> 
> This holds true with most people as well. Most P4P lists do not have Fedor at #1 anymore and it is because of what I said earlier in my post.


so so true...raise01:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree with the above message. Fight someone above average please:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Above Average*

Yeah I will agree that Overeem has had plenty of oppurtunities to fight someone that is either top 10 or top 15 in the world and has ducked before!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah I will agree that Overeem has had plenty of oppurtunities to fight someone that is either top 10 or top 15 in the world and has ducked before!


Alastair Overeem has fought......


Shogun
Vitor Belfort
Chuck Liddell ....in his prime
Fabricio Werdum... twice
RIcardo Arona
Noguiera
Mirko Cro Cop
Sergi Kharinotov


If he's fighting these guys who has he ducked? Sheesh even in K1 he fought Bari Hari....

He always fights the toughest guys in his organization...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Challenge*

I'm not saying he isn't facing hard competition, I'm saying I see how other people could see how he isn't facing hard competition. The last person on that list you mentioned was Cro Cop and that was two years ago. Also the last time he faced Hari he lost. In my opinion facing big names like Goodridge, Thompson, Fujita, and rising stars like Rogers since then give him some credit but I can see how other people think he's ducking people!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm not saying he isn't facing hard competition, I'm saying I see how other people could see how he isn't facing hard competition. The last person on that list you mentioned was Cro Cop and that was two years ago. Also the last time he faced Hari he lost. In my opinion facing big names like Goodridge, Thompson, Fujita, and rising stars like Rogers since then give him some credit but I can see how other people think he's ducking people!


Problem is we aren't arguing who he's lost too.... we were discussing who he's faced.... and if he's ducking competition...

And say what you will about Rogers... but before Alastair tooled him he was in the top 4 of HWs in Strikeforce in alot of opinions....

And IMO back to back losses against Fedor and Alastair Overeem does not make you a can... or an easy fight...


----------



## beaux (May 20, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Alastair Overeem has fought......
> 
> 
> Shogun
> ...



Ha ha how many has he won of those 1-2? Most All have ended with his ass in the air.

The level of competition is not that far a part only difference being the win/loss part.

I'm still hoping for someone to tell me how he is not as good or better than his pride days.

the level of comp. is not that bad at the time of the fights. As far the rankings go. If you put much stock in those things? "I don't" Most all fedors opponents seam to falter after fighting him.

Don't get me wrong I would love to see him the ufc. But we all know as fans that will take some real magic to happen.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

beaux said:


> Ha ha how many has he won of those 1-2? Most All have ended with his ass in the air.
> 
> The level of competition is not that far a part only difference being the win/loss part.
> 
> ...


You're missing my point.

I was debating against somebody who said that Overeem is ducking fights...

The point that I was making is that if he's fought all of those guys who were the best in their respective orgs at the time.... who in the heck is he ducking??


----------



## beaux (May 20, 2010)

I need to make myself a little clearer. I'm definitely not in the fedor cult, by no means. I root for the American fighter no mater what. He can and one day will be beat. It is still a fight. 50/50 when the bell rings. I just don't buy into the hype that he has all of a sudden became a sub par fighter. 

The hype with all the new hw's is ridiculous. People are always speculating about the "new" second coming of the hw division. Kind of like the machida craze. There is only one man who commands that kind of respect in the fight game and we all know who that is. Well maybe A. Silva but I have a problem with guys cutting weight and beating smaller guys to pad his record.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I was talking about Fedor in my earlier post not Overeem btw. Sorry for any confusion


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Competition*

Well Fedor has faced three top ten fighters in his past three fights and will be facing a top ten fighter in his next fight. Granted his five opponents before that ranged from over the top champions to freakshows, mostly the later!


----------



## gabrielC90 (Mar 1, 2010)

http://mmavideolinks.to/fighter-videos/218/2772-alistair-overeem-vs-sergei-kharitonov-1.html

i wonder if alistair can do this to fedor...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*To Fedor?*

What take him down and destroy his side?


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

gabrielC90 said:


> http://mmavideolinks.to/fighter-videos/218/2772-alistair-overeem-vs-sergei-kharitonov-1.html
> 
> i wonder if alistair can do this to fedor...


The first time I couldnt watch this :s

but was glad when I found this 

http://mmavideolinks.to/fighter-videos/218/2464-alistair-overeem-vs-sergei-kharitonov-2-.html

love how AO just ran away


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Results*

How was the rematch?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Guys, Overeem was able to keep him there because Sergei dislocated his shoulder when they hit the ground...


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Freelancer said:


> Guy, Overeem was able to keep him there because Sergei dislocated his shoulder when they hit the ground...


Omg he kept fighting on and on. I didnt know that, much respect for sergei.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's Sergei after the fight. Usually people say " I don't wanna take anything away from his performance". I take a lot away from Overeem's performance because of this:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

lil translation

Kharitonov: I broke it, I broke it in the first second (when he was taken down)
his corner: why didnt you tap? We saw inmediately that you was hurt.
Kharitonov: I was going to in the begining, but then I hoped Overeem would make some mistake.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Sergei was always a tough dude...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sergei*

What happened to him after PRIDE fell?


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> What happened to him after PRIDE fell?


Dream fought last year against Jeff Monson, lost via choke.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Monson*

Hasn't fought since then?


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Damn use wikipedia, dude. 

Nope, not since april 2009.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Year*

He should fight again at some point!


----------



## thejitz (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a bad feeling about this. Just like Mousasi-King Mo fight. 
I think Overeem will give Fedor his first legit defeat.
I think Fedor will get past Werdum, but only to show that he's human (he was God).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*God?*

What are you talking about? He's always been human!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> What are you talking about? He's always been human!


Actually not, Fedor is only half-human. This is the picture that reveals his true nature:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedor Pic*

Yeah he should be in the next Terminator movie!


----------



## TEveMar-Go! (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't see Fedor losing to anyone anytime soon including Overeem but when this fight happens, probably in Oct. i'll definitely be rooting for Overeem in hopes that when/if Fedor loses M1 will stop with these rediculous demands and we'll be able to see Fedor in the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Loss*

If Fedor looses I think it will be even less likely we'll see him in the UFC!


----------

